# How to distribute efficiently the practice time?



## Rafael (Jul 21, 2004)

I think that the routine activities during the daily practice time are (please feel free to add someone else):
i) Finger technic,
ii) sight-reading,
iii) keeping repertory, and 
iv) learning new pieces.
I wonder how to organize them in a suitable order and which percentage of the available time should be spended for each of them.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

What about scales and etudes? I guess they could go under finger technique, but it would be better if they went under intonation excercizes.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't believe in routine activities. I think everything should be done differently every time one practices. One should play a pieces differently every time, also. This allows the player to have more control over his/her actions instead of just memorizing finger patterns. Just practice what is hardest for you, and when you have that down, practice the next hardest thing, etc.


----------

